# Thanks For The Weekend



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

To everybody concerned with organising the trip to Forster,all I can say is can't wait for the next one.We ,Mrs Sulo and I,had a top weekend and it was good to finally put some faces to names.The weather was fantastic ,[we just missed the mini cyclone], and it was nice to try fishing in a new area for a change. 
Thanks again and the stubbie holders and lucky dip were a nice touch.See y'all next year. 
Jeffro


----------

